# How long would this job take you?



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Plowing only. No sidewalks. Photo Attached.

Thanks for your help. I just cant get a very too estimate on time for this one for some reason. Im somwhere between 2.5-4 hours with my thinking. This would be done with one Chevy 2500 with a Boss V-Plow.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Its the apartments to the upper right. The ones with the different color roof are included and part of the same apartments.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Are you asking about clearing drive lanes? Or clearing spots too?

I think you can pull it off in that time. That's with a moderate snowfall, and just drive lanes. I assume your pushing all the snow to the end? 
A heavier storm, i think you will need more then one truck with a V. Especially if your doing open spots to. Why not send 2 trucks with V's there. One does the left side and one does the right, Then both trucks bang out the top one ( brown roof), and help with clearing spots?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Places like this run out of room real fast. If you have to take all the snow to the end then stack it you will be a while. The middle units on the left look like there's no room to put the snow. Also if it is an early snow and people have driven on it you will be longer trying to get the packed stuff up.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What does this place look like at night with all the cars home?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

how about some more specifics, sq ft' where snow is to be stacked etc


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

At least three hours using a PU with a V AND a Skid Steer with a eight foot pusher. No room to store snow, parking everywhere, a lot more work then a road or open parking lot.
Then you will have to go back at least twice to clean up parking areas as cars leave.

You could send 3 hours with one truck getting them out and to work then have to go back mid day to clean as many parking spaces as possible then repeat it in the afternoon. Even then you will get at least one call complaining you need to do their area again. Very high PITA factor here.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Quality SR;1053241 said:


> Are you asking about clearing drive lanes? Or clearing spots too?
> 
> I think you can pull it off in that time. That's with a moderate snowfall, and just drive lanes. I assume your pushing all the snow to the end?
> A heavier storm, i think you will need more then one truck with a V. Especially if your doing open spots to. Why not send 2 trucks with V's there. One does the left side and one does the right, Then both trucks bang out the top one ( brown roof), and help with clearing spots?


Drive Lanes and parking spots. The lady said everyone has a garage, so any car that is still in the lot, just do my best to get around it, and they will have to shovel themselfs out.

I have 2 trucks total in my fleet right now, and my work is spread out among 3 different cities. The cities are close, but still, I can not afford to have two trucks do this job. I have much bigger jobs to worry about.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

grandview;1053271 said:


> What does this place look like at night with all the cars home?


I will have to drive it at night, but I assume it is pretty dark. Again the lady said every homeowner has a garge so cars should not be a huge issue in winter.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

basher;1053315 said:


> At least three hours using a PU with a V AND a Skid Steer with a eight foot pusher. No room to store snow, parking everywhere, a lot more work then a road or open parking lot.
> Then you will have to go back at least twice to clean up parking areas as cars leave.
> 
> You could send 3 hours with one truck getting them out and to work then have to go back mid day to clean as many parking spaces as possible then repeat it in the afternoon. Even then you will get at least one call complaining you need to do their area again. Very high PITA factor here.


Based on what you just said, it sounds like should not bid this as a set rate per visit as what I was hoping to do. I do a lot of condo associations, this is my first bid on an apartment complex, and with my condo associations, I never have to worry about cars.

How do some of you other guys bid apartment complexs?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

lawnlandscape;1053360 said:


> so any car that is still in the lot, just do my best to get around it, and they will have to shovel themselfs out.


Where will they shovel it? Even if they don't shovel it now you will have iceing issues.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

lawnlandscape;1053362 said:


> I will have to drive it at night, but I assume it is pretty dark. Again the lady said every homeowner has a garge so cars should not be a huge issue in winter.


I'm sure it is dark by you at night in the middle of winter. I meant was how many cars are beached around the place.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Push all the snow across the street! :laughing: 

I think you should get a telscopic forklift (one with the boom) put a pusher on that! And then stack like 40' snow piles, or maybe a loader.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

grandview;1053381 said:


> I'm sure it is dark by you at night in the middle of winter. I meant was how many cars are beached around the place.


lol, well then.... A lot of apartment complexs are actually lighted up pretty well at night around here, thats why I thought thats what you were asking.

To my understanding there will be very few cars parked around the lots during the winter.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

I will not be using a skid loader on this job. I do not own one at this point, and I do not feel this job is large enough to consider leasing one.


----------

